# R34 bits



## Harrietm (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey I'm looking for a r34 body shell and other bits and bobs. I don't care about condition but wanting one to build from scratch. 

Hopefully somebody can help please?! 

Thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

no shell but other bits n bobs here, drop us a pm with what your looking for


----------

